# Have you heard of Fallon Taylor the barrel racer???



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

All i gotta say is that my friends name is _Fallon Taylor_!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

interesting..... when my daughter was a baby, we had a sitter in Arizona named Fallon, but I don't remember her last name.....


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> All i gotta say is that my friends name is _Fallon Taylor_!


So your friend is Fallon Taylor the barrel racer?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sadly nope. She's like; 7 yo?


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's her website. (From some one, i heard to stay away from her horses.) I don't know why and i see why your daughter has taken to her. You don't hear much of her, I don't at least. Me i was inspired by Jackie Jo Perrin. And she hasn't barrel raced since a long time. There the website. May e-mail her and see if she'll give you or your daughter a few pointers. 

Dynasty Equine Online!

Here's some info on her:

At 15, Fallon Taylor is a top barrel racing pro

She's not 15 any more though.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've heard mixed reviews about her. I don't know how her lesson programs are, but I do know that they sell out some horses that are absolute nutjobs that they play off as "calm and easy for anyone to ride", and some of their horses you could trust a complete beginner on.


----------

